# plans for a 2 row corn planter?



## harddrive4x4 (Sep 4, 2010)

I am looking for plans for a 2 row corn planter I found on the web a few years ago. I have some pictures but cannot find the plans. I thought I downloaded them. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance! Mike K


----------



## bmk (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.growbrutebucks.com/page-index.html

Check this guy out, he makes them and sells them. He also sells just the frame and you can build or buy and install your own row units.


----------



## tdeutmeyer (Aug 5, 2004)

Cute.
Just some thoughts: Need more overalll weight to keep the unit from bouncing around and to get the corn in the ground a consistent depth. Corn will wedge in the neck of the bottle and not flow out? The tandem wheels will track straight, but will be difficult to turn around corners. I've seen JD 2 row planters sell for ~$150 at auctions. If the ground is really fine, you could drag a 6x6 to cover up the row.
Great build!


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd like to see how that seed is being metered...


----------

